# Driving Miniatures



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Alright so I have this new mini. I've known this pony for 10 years now and tho I have hooked her up to a sleid, I have actually ever taught her how to drive.
Found this video adorable. I am going to look for books on driving to try to inform myself. Are there any good sites no the web regarding teaching a horse driving?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Patty Cloke has a series of videos which are quite good.

The best advice I could give is that you find a driving trainer close to you and have that person help you. If both of your are inexperienced, that could set you up for trouble later on.

The old saying is "Green + Green = Black and Blue"

Don't let that be you!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I just had to run in and mention - One of my horses is TERRIFIED of driving miniatures!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ Very common!


----------



## jazzygirl02 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a link to a website that has lots of articles on driving minis. I found a lot of info helpful on here. Hope this helps!

miniature horse breeder in AZ, miniature horse information


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

My advice would be...get a trainer. In my years of training and showing driving horses on the AMHA circut I have seen so many accidents happen because of green trainers/drivers (not saying you are, but just in general). A lot of people I know think that since there so small they aren't going to be hard to train or that they can't hurt you. That infact is NOT true. I younger gal I knew broke a 3 year old gelding. It was her first time breaking a horse, and I have to say she did a pretyy good job. Expect she really pushed him and skipped over a lot of the foundation training. He had only been in the shaftes for a month and she took him to his first show. When she was showing him in a judges command class, she asked him for a wheel pivot (which she had not taught him yet) and the horse kept resisting and started rearing, and she pulled back trying to get him to stop but ended up pulling him right onto her lap, breaking both shaftes on her $1700 cart! Shes now working with me and her geldings doing really nice!
But just because driving is such a dangerous disipline (more dangerous than riding) I would highly suggest getting a trainer, just so something doesn't go wrong and so the horse gets a good foundation =]


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

I used the book "Breaking and Training the Driving horse" by: Doris Ganton to train my 5 year old mini horse, and I have to say he turned out perfect ") lol


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I completely agree with Crimson!


----------



## EquineExpert (Aug 12, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> I completely agree with Crimson!


^me too. it is very good advice.


----------

